# Heat Stress???



## Herblover (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got 3 babies that came up September 5th and splitting time with 8 hours sun and 12 hours under a 400 watt MH.  I using organic soil, feeding a light dose of Fox Farm Grow Big. (1 teaspoon per gallon and a half)  I've only watered twice.  My PH is 6.5, yet I'm getting yellow on the edge of my leaves.  It doesn't feel hot, but the tops of the plants are about 12 inches from the light.  Is this heat stress?  Any ideas  would be appreciated.

Herblover


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 17, 2007)

Is the lamp air cooled?  whats the ppm, temp., and co2?  You should give them either 24 or and 18/6 cycle they are tried and true. What is the N-P-K of the fox farm?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey H! I've read around this forum that you shouldn't put any nutrients when the plants are too young. The nutes could burn your plants. Have another read around here and I'm sure you'll find more than one post saying that.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like minor nute burn to me, plants that small dont need nutes in soil.


----------



## Herblover (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.  The nutes I've applied is a 6-4-4.  I'll hold off on the nutes.  How long should that be?  The grow space is 90 degrees.  I have a fan blowing on the lamp and plants but don't have reflector cooling system.  I don't have a clue on the ppm or the CO2.  I will increase the lamp hours.  Sweet, Kitty, and Grow, I appreciate your comments. If you have any other ideas, let me know.  I'm value your experience.  

Herblover


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 17, 2007)

My plants did the same thing- burned the lower leaves due to in soil fert. Yours look the same- Slight yellowing between the leaf veins, but throughout the leave and not just the ends, or sides. Eventually little brown spots started and the lower leaves became yellow, mottled, or bone dry and chip off.

Mine are picking back up tho slowly as they are growing mass- mostly bushier then stretching. They are still struggling a little from the nutes, but the new growth looks fantastic and is filling in fast. My room is a whopping 100 degrees too =/ If it was heat stress the tips would be getting brown and crispy or your leaves would be curling. I don't see that on yours so far as I can see.

From your pic they don't look that bad at all. Just dont feed them for a while and see if they pick up- You can look at my journal to see what I'm talking about the burn.

That's a good looking plant so far tho, hope it continues to thrive. Good luck on the grow- make a journal and keep us updated =)


----------



## Herblover (Sep 18, 2007)

Mr.U,
I checked your journal out.  Yes, It looks just as you described.  I'm on a 24/0 on the lights and will stay away from the the nutes for a while.  I like your grow box idea.  I've got my babies in the garage and yes, it does rather warm in there .


----------

